
Why did Chicago lose Amazon? - gamechangr
http://pointsandfigures.com/2018/11/14/why-did-chicago-lose-amazon/
======
simonblack
Disclaimer: All the figures need to be looked at to make a reasonable
judgement as to whether "Chicago lost Amazon" or not.

Is it really a loss? Maybe having a large company like Amazon is not the
'gain' that it appears to be. The city has to provide tax breaks, supply
transport infrastructure, house and land infrastructure, water infrastructure,
education and health infrastructure to entities like Amazon. What's the bottom
line for the city? Is it a gain and increased city income? Or is it a loss and
drain on scarce city resources?

Like staging the Olympic Games, what looks to be a benefit to the city may end
up being a costly affliction. More and more cities are beginning to say 'No,
Thanks' as the huge costs and social disruption of staging the Olympics become
more trouble than it's worth.

------
bradknowles
Chicago never had it in the first place.

It was always going to be NYC and NoVA.

Jeff just wanted to see how much he could get by window shopping around.

